# Translating Man Speak



## rrdavinavich (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok guys this is for you to answer. When a man says "Love ya" does it mean the same thing as "I love you"? When I personally use "Love ya", it's generally to someone of a close friendship nature not my SO. Am I reading into this or is this one more little hint that he's trying to give me that says he doesn't love me anymore, just cares about me?


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

I personally think it's the same thing but just kind of a way to say it without sounding too wimpy.
Some guys think "I love you" sounds a bit corny but still wan't to get the point across.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

rrdavinavich said:


> Ok guys this is for you to answer. When a man says "Love ya" does it mean the same thing as "I love you"? When I personally use "Love ya", it's generally to someone of a close friendship nature not my SO. Am I reading into this or is this one more little hint that he's trying to give me that says he doesn't love me anymore, just cares about me?


First time I said it, I also said it in a weird way. Didn't know how to say it, so I appended "man" after saying. Felt stupid the next few days after. She still laughs about it to this day.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

I'd say it depends on context, really.

I tell my wife, "I love you." I also say, "Love ya," "Luvs you," "Luvs ya" and other variations depending on mood and context. Sometimes I want to be "serious" about it, and sometimes playful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Draguna said:


> First time I said it, I also said it in a weird way. Didn't know how to say it, so I appended "man" after saying. Felt stupid the next few days after. She still laughs about it to this day.


So you said "I love you, man"????

:rofl:


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

It's certain that "Love YA" has less emotional investment behind it than "I love you". And acts of love have more emotional investment than "words of love"


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> So you said "I love you, man"????
> 
> :rofl:


Yeah.... was 15 back then... first girlfriend ever (well, only actually). Still makes me feel stupid when I think about it


----------

